# EN Publishing Schedules



## Morrus (Mar 30, 2004)

We've got several things nearing completion, so I'm posting a provisional schedule here:

_Elements of Magic (Revised)_ -- a short art call, followed by layout; this should be ready for the end of April with a little luck.
_Lyceum Arcana_ -- same situation as EoM; look for this mid-May.
_Steamworks_ -- in final layout; I'd guess at mid-May.
Coupla things which will happen first:

Art calls for EoM and LA
We'll be hiring a new layout guy especially for these two books within the next few days.  Keep an eye out for the call.
_EN World Player's Journal_ -- no, it's not dead.  I've been looking for ways to increase the mag's circulation potential, which basically means teaming up with a larger publisher.  I am negotiating a deal right now, and hope to have news soon.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 31, 2004)

How far out is Art of Magic now? August was the original plan (coincide with GC)


----------



## Morrus (Mar 31, 2004)

To be honest, I don't know anything about the arrangements for that product - Jason is handling it all. If there's an arrangement with him, there's no reason to suppose that that's changed.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> To be honest, I don't know anything about the arrangements for that product - Jason is handling it all. If there's an arrangement with him, there's no reason to suppose that that's changed.




Okie Dokie - it's just - well - I worry about not having heard from him in a while.  I know he's busy with school, a lovely wife and two adorable gelflings - er, children.  But I do worry some all the same.

azi'm trying yto type w2hilre Wwwqaing wq glove.  aaiiT'S HQ hard to teype thi s qwy.

- Ryqan


----------



## loki44 (Jun 2, 2004)

*En World mag*

Any word on the future of the En World Player's Journal yet?


----------



## thundershot (Jun 2, 2004)

*whispers*

http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=gamer





Chris


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 24, 2004)

*Player's Journal deadline?*

What is the deadline for the next available issue of EN World Player's Journal?

Presuming that the deadline for the October issue has passed, that would be the January issue.


----------

